# Black Knight frame



## marius.suiram (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought yesterday this "bike", missing the rear wheel, both fenders and chain guard are good for scrap,
but the frame looks nice, badge "Black Knight" (the fork is bent too).
Anybody heard about this bike?
At Wikipedia says that was a British company who made motorcycles in 1954-1955, nothing about bikes.
thanks, Marius


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 2, 2014)

No ideas? Opinions?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know if this is any relation but I have a 1965 Black knight bicycle badged Behrens which was a German manufacturer. (I put on duro whitewall brick tires after this pic, looks much better now, it survived 5ft of water during hurricane sandy)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2014)

sfhschwinn may be on the right track because it doesn't look U.S. built. V/r Shawn


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 3, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vincent_Black_Knight

English company who made motorcycles.
Do they have something in common? Probably not...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd say German, fork appears to be a Schwinn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2014)

Black Knight was one of MANY badges used on bikes built by the Daimler/Puch/Steyr collective. There isn't a whole lot of info about them. They had factories in West Germany and Austria, at the least. The Puch factory built three speed "English lightweights" for Sears, from the 50s through the 70s. One of the other factories built JC Higgins cruisers during a US factory strike in 1956. This confused a lot of later bike collectors, finding these odd balloon bikes, with three piece Euro crank sets! Union Cycle was also a related co., they also made pedals for Schwinn. There were also Czech built bikes in the 60s and 70s that have the same frame geometry. I'm guessing they bought some of the obsolete tooling, or at least licensed the design.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 3, 2014)

View attachment 154046 I'm not sure about this tank and it doesn't fit any of my bikes I'd be willing to part with it and if anyone else knows if this is a black knight tank or Schwinn or what ever I'm confused by it anyway if this is the correct tank for your bike let me know 
loop


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 4, 2014)

thank you for the info
Marius


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Black Knight is invincible!!


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm not one to wake up a dead thread but I just picked one of these up myself and need a fork set for it.




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like one on ebay, yet different.


----------



## RakudaJoe (Jul 6, 2018)

I picked on up last year took me a while to get the crank bearings sorted out. She's a little ratty but fun to ride.


----------

